# Superquinn property package/Friends First Corinthian Fund



## karly (27 Jun 2007)

Hi all,
Would be grateful for any comments on investing in managed superquinn property portfolio.Cannot recall compamy offering this product but it seemed quite interesting to me and progressive.Can I use excisting equity to invest?Would welcome all comments on this product.


----------



## PMU (27 Jun 2007)

*Re: Superquinn property package*

Friends First are putting the package together on this and it’s called ’Corinthian’.  http://www.friendsfirst.ie/NewsCorinthian.shtml
  I’ve got the brochure on it, and, as far as I can remember the minimum investment is €25,000 but there’s an initial entry fee of about 3% (i.e. your initial allocation is reduced by this %).    Because of this entry fee, inter alia, I decided not to go for it (as I don’t invest in front loaded products).


----------



## Guest126 (27 Jun 2007)

*Re: Superquinn property package*

PMU - if you used a fee-based authorised adviser you should be able to access that fund for a 0% entry fee although a fee would be payable.


----------



## Markjbloggs (27 Jun 2007)

*Re: Superquinn property package*



CapitalCCC said:


> PMU - if you used a fee-based authorised adviser you should be able to access that fund for a 0% entry fee although a fee would be payable.




Eh?


----------



## karly (27 Jun 2007)

*Re: Superquinn property package*

Is this a straight investment of Cash or can I leverage?


----------



## Guest126 (27 Jun 2007)

*Re: Superquinn property package*

Not sure what that means Markjbloggs?


----------



## PMU (27 Jun 2007)

*Re: Superquinn property package*



CapitalCCC said:


> PMU - if you used a fee-based authorised adviser you should be able to access that fund for a 0% entry fee although a fee would be payable.



 This may or may not be true, and you’ld have to ask the execution-only broker if discounts were available on this product.   I investigated this product and decided it was not for me (for a variety of reasons); and my post was to alert the original poster of the front load, as it is something  that should be taken into account before investing.  There are other (open-ended) property-based funds available from other providers which if you go through a discount broker you can get 102% allocation (I’ve an investment in these). So an investor in this product would need to see if the product fitted their investment profile, and then see if they can get a full allocation through a discount broker.


----------



## CCOVICH (27 Jun 2007)

*Re: Superquinn property package*

One worry I would have is the fact that there almost no diversification in this product, i.e. all retail property, all based in Ireland etc.


----------



## Guest126 (27 Jun 2007)

*Re: Superquinn property package*

Well I know it is true because that can be accessed through my employer in such a way - and the front-end charge that you are pointing out may or may not apply depending on how an investor accesses the fund.


----------



## LDFerguson (27 Jun 2007)

*Re: Superquinn property package*

In answer to karly's query above, there is gearing within the fund.  

Liam D. Ferguson
www.ferga.com


----------



## LDFerguson (27 Jun 2007)

*Re: Friends First Corinthian fund*

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=57875

My own opinion is that it's a fund with good prospects given the development potential of the sites and good leases

BUT 

it's also very narrow in it's focus - just four properties within a hundred miles of each other, so probably best suited as part of a well-diversified larger portfolio.  It's also geared which multiplies the potential upside but also the potential downside so it would be higher-risk than other property funds.  For experienced investors.  

Liam D. Ferguson
www.ferga.com


----------



## F. Kruger (28 Jun 2007)

It is also one of the few property funds that is Regulated.


----------



## karly (28 Jun 2007)

Thanks to all.The fact there is no income during the investment term and quite a few charges I think I will pass this time.But I think the prospects are good for this fund.


----------



## GreatDane (30 Jun 2007)

*Re: Friends First Corinthian fund*



LDFerguson said:


> My own opinion is that it's a fund with good prospects given the development potential of the sites and good leases
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


 


Very true my friend, all very true 


I wonder, was the original poster asking the question about gearing within the fund, or the ability to borrow for the purposes of making his / her personal investment ?

I guess some may take comfort from this fund, on the basis that they know some of the locations involved & might form their own view on the potential to develope those locations etc

However, likewise, some might also want to consider the future of the Irish property market etc.

The fact that it's a Eurozone based fund might also be considered of comfort, given there is no currency risk.

Anyone know the name of any of these fee based brokers mentioned, for those who may be interested & able to indicate the potential for savings (compared with the 3% front end commission mentioned above) ?

Cheers

G>


----------



## Guest126 (30 Jun 2007)

If it were set-up as execution only the fee would be €250 + Vat.

The saving versus a 3% up-front charge obviously depends on the size of the investment.

If it were set-up on a fee-basis with advice the fee would be €1,000 + Vat.

Again, the saving would depend on the size of the investment.

If the investment was so small that 3% was less than €1,000 then obviously we would set-up on the normal 3% basis if that was what client wanted.


----------

